# Stances with a two-handed sword



## Brian G Turner (Jun 23, 2015)

The mediaeval longsword was a hand-and-a-half weapon, which could be used with two hands. Because it was heavier and longer than a standard sword, specific training techniques were used for its wielding in at least German and Italian fighting schools. Main stances with it include the Ox, Plow, Fool, Back (Tail), and Roof.

And I'm linking to this resource from ARMA here, because I keep having to refer to it. 

http://www.thearma.org/essays/StancesIntro.htm#.VYkytkYhEuc


----------



## Tulius Hostilius (Jun 23, 2015)

Some draws are from “Flos Duellatorum” (original title, ("The Flower of Battle"), that is a late medieval book by Fiore dei Liberi, that teaches some combat techniques, including with a two handed sword:
wiktenauer.com /wiki/Flos_Duellatorum_%28Pisani_Dossi_MS%29 (Original)

and
www. msu.edu /~uriberom/Fiore_Dei_Liberi_-_Flos_Duellatorum_en_Castellano.pdf (in Spanish), made available by ARMA.
Wiki about the author: en .wikipedia. org/wiki/Fiore_dei_Liberi


----------

